# WE RACE Initiative (x-post)



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

_If you have ever attended a bike race, there is a noticeable difference between the amount of men racing in contrast to women. What you may not have realized is that women’s racing does not have the same amount of categories as men, creating a steeper learning curve. Women’s racing starts at category 4, not 5 like the men, and when they upgrade to a 3 they are often racing against pros or women with considerable experience. What happens next is predictable: the new rider struggles in the peloton and is left wondering if bike racing is for them._

http://carolinacyclingnews.com/2010/04/23/we-race-initiative/#more-852


----------



## afif (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea, exactly! So, the question I have been pondering is, should I upgrade to Cat 3 where I know I will be bottom of the pack (pack filler), or do I stay in cat 4 where I am podium material (but not regularly winning either)??? What would be the advantage for me to upgrade, other than experience? And even then, what is "experience" if you only hang a quarter of the race? Any other women with similar questions and experience?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Juniors*



afif said:


> What would be the advantage for me to upgrade, other than experience? And even then, what is "experience" if you only hang a quarter of the race? Any other women with similar questions and experience?


Junior fields are often similar to the women's when you have Cat 1/2 racers going off the front and the less experienced/skilled racers are essentially doing a time trial at best once they get shot out the back. When my son was younger and racing Juniors he would often jump in and race the Men's field as a Cat 5, then 4 and as he became a better racer as a 3. Racing in a small junior field offerred no learning opportunities. The same could probably be said for many of the womens fields. A combination of small field size and a huge difference in abilities means you are simply not getting to compete with peers at the same racing level. 

So if you are looking to gain racing experience consider entering the Men's field that would be appropriate for your skill and experience level. Then take that experience to be competetive in the Women's field. You may have to deal with some of the frail male egos in the lower categories but my kids response was typically, "If you are so good then why are you racing in this category?" 



USAC said:


> 1K2. Women may enter any men‟s race for which they are eligible by age, category, and any performance requirements. They may also enter categorized races for men that are up to one category lower than their women's category. For road, track, and cyclocross events, category 1 women may enter men‟s races up to two categories lower. In addition, category 4 and 3 women who are 35 or older may compete in Masters races for all riders up to 20 years greater than their racing age, subject to other eligibility requirements.


----------



## afif (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent point. I have seen other women enter the Men's cat 5 and do great. I hang with the men on our local club rides just fine, but if I was to move to cat 3 and race against the women pro 1/2s, it would be ugly and I'm afraid I'd hate racing after getting my a** handed to me on every race. Your suggestion is interesting and worth trying! It is neat to read the above article and know that someone has recognized that sending a newly catted up women racer to race with pro level racers is a sure fire way to end a recreational racer's hobby! I guess the low volume of women in races is the reason for this jumble of the 123s racing together, so we just need more women out there - period!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It's intimidating though to read that the newbie are being grouped with more experienced racers. It's a real Catch 22.


----------

